# Taking it one step further



## Jamo88 (23/2/18)

Hi All

I would like to believe that most us have quit cigarettes in order to better our health

lets take it one step further and provide some sort of insight for those who want to lose weight or live a healthier life especially after all damage our bodies have went through caused by harmful cigarette smoke

here is my story, 

I use to smoke 30 cigarettes a day (average) and i never thought that quitting was ever possible until one day after my morning cigarette i felt rather ill. sore throat, terrible headache and disorientated. at that moment my body felt toxic like a walking rubbish dump at that moment i knew its time for me to quit, i have had many sleepless nights including night sweats, binge eating was another story altogether, after a week of pure struggle i found vaping which assisted my body in overcoming the urge of wanting to pick up a cigarette

I have gained 18kgs after quitting the cigs due to the binge eating however due to few changes and trying to live a healthier lifestyle i am now 20 kgs lighter after a year and i would like to share a few tips on what has helped shed this weight

A cup of green tea at 5am on an empty stomach and just walking on the treadmill on a gradient incline of 13.0 and a speed of 4.6 religiously for 3 days a week with either 5 sets of squats or dead-lifts every alternate day, this has not only given me a sense of well-being but also assisted me in decreasing my nicotine right down to 3mg and hopefully 0mg

this thread was created with the intention of helping those overcome the urge of smoking cigs and i be believe that a healthy lifestyle and exercise can assist greatly 

kindly post what has helped you lead a healthier lifestyle, exercise and healthy recipes are welcomed

moderators please delete the above post if its inappropriate

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/18)

Great thread @Jamo88 

Am following and look forward to it unfolding...


----------



## Anneries (23/2/18)

@Jamo88 well done! Keep at it. It is not easy, but the will to do it will help you succeed! 

I have not yet started on the next step, I am now a year and a half stinky free, but still stuck on 6mg. I do find that any physical exercise is easier since I quit smoking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jamo88 (23/2/18)

Hi Anneries 

try including antioxidant rich food in your diet, it does help abit


----------



## Raindance (23/2/18)

Over the past three or so weeks I managed to loose 3kg by just changing from Castle lite to Castle free. I was not expecting such a drastic impact.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## RynoP (23/2/18)

I have picked up about 15kg also but i look better now. Was skinny AF!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (23/2/18)

I'm somewhat of a lard ass (I'm really a lard ass) with no access to scale. So don't know my actual weight. But have found that since I started vaping a few months ago that my belt moved a notch down.

I found vaping not only helped me with stinkies but also cravings for other sweets and sodas as well. Whenever I feel like a chocolate or cake there is a vape similar and fruity menthols help for sodas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (23/2/18)

RynoP said:


> I have picked up about 15kg also but i look better now. Was skinny AF!


Until age 30 I weighed 58Kg. I ate like there was no tomorrow, used all sorts of supplements to try and pick up a few kilos but to no avail. The scale stuck to 58 and I remained built like a coat hanger. Then I turned 30 and the tables got turned. Still have that mental image of myself though and I find it hard to actually fathom that I now have a weight issue. I mean I know I do but somehow fail to actually understand or accept this reality.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------

